

We Need Multi-Valued Columns in Spreadsheets. - laurencer
http://designedbyme.net/we-need-multi-valued-columns-in-spreadsheets

======
veyron
how would this work with, say, sc (the curses-based spreadsheet app)?

------
jacques_chester
Sweet suffering jesus, no. Please no. Spreadsheets are evil enough already.

